# What size tank is recommended for a red belly pacus?



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

anybody have any idea?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Somewhere on the order of high hundreds-low thousands of gallons.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah i would say 500 gal. Waste of space IMO


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i would say for around three of them would be about five hundred. they are big ugly ass fish


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

3 I only want 1 there like 4.99 for 2inches at my petstore


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Still, it's one of the *worst* choices out there for most fishkeepers as the amount of room they need (and the amount of filtration, too!) is ridiculous. What size tank are you considering? I wouldn't recommend anything smaller than 500 even for a singleton specimen.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

777seven777342552 said:


> 3 I only want 1 there like 4.99 for 2inches at my petstore


dude, there that cheap for a reason


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Still, it's one of the *worst* choices out there for most fishkeepers as the amount of room they need (and the amount of filtration, too!) is ridiculous. What size tank are you considering? I wouldn't recommend anything smaller than 500 even for a singleton specimen.


i agree!!! had pacus before..ILL NEVER GET THEM AGAIN. they're nice fishes to own but the tank space they'd need is ridiculous!

the fish is cheap yes! the tank you'd need is a lot more expensive than if you get a serra piranha and a 60 gal. dont do it unless you got lots of money to spend on just a tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well i have a 22 inch pacu-I bought a 500 gal that is 4 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot-I feel this isn't even big enough for life-


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

how about a school of silver dollars? how many would you recommend for a 55 gallon I think there really nice looking fish, and I did some research and there max size is only 6inches thats not that big compare to a red belly piranha or pacus


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Get a big 500+ tank, or get a pond if you want pacus


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Get a big 500+ tank, or get a pond if you want pacus


I wouldnt mind a pond or how about a pool that way I could swim in with the fish lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I had to rip my walls apart in my business-Had to remove the whole doorway and move a total of three walls to get it in-Had to rent a forklift and pallet jack to do so also-I paid $2800 for the tank with oak stand,sump,and burntout pump-


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I had to rip my walls apart in my business-Had to remove the whole doorway and move a total of three walls to get it in-Had to rent a forklift and pallet jack to do so also-I paid $2800 for the tank with oak stand,sump,and burntout pump-


Thats not a bad price for the tank but damn destroying the house renting a forklift then putting everything back up has to be a wallet snacher, well do u have any pictures of your pacus?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

pacus need a huge tank or pond 
id get piranhas since you have tons of choice since you arnt probably that far from aquascape or sharkaquarium 
personally i feel that piranhas are more interesting then silver $ but its your choice


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

If you want pacus, you will have to put them in a pond of at least 1000 gallons per fish.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

777seven777342552 said:


> how about a school of silver dollars? how many would you recommend for a 55 gallon I think there really nice looking fish, and I did some research and there max size is only 6inches thats not that big compare to a red belly piranha or pacus


That is a much more sensable idea...

If you buy say 6 of them as babies you could keep them in a 55 for a couple years...

A 75, or a 90 would be better tho and you could put a few more in...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

777seven777342552 said:


> 3 I only want 1 there like 4.99 for 2inches at my petstore


yeah thats how most people get tricked into getting them. see them all small and cute prianha'isk. then they grow and eat everything and grow and grow and become uglier and uglier. Before you know it that 2" fish is a foot and a half and you're wishing you could find someone to take it off your hands.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

I feel sorry for Pacu. They are probably one of the most mistreated fish out there because people buy them, then run out of room and either kill them or give them back to the shop who may be able to re sell them but I heard of one shop saying they will keep em for a week and if nobody buys them at the huge size, they just toss them in the dumpster. Thats heart breaking









People... stop STOP buying Pacu.



BlackSunshine said:


> 3 I only want 1 there like 4.99 for 2inches at my petstore


yeah thats how most people get tricked into getting them. see them all small and cute prianha'isk. then they grow and eat everything and grow and grow and become uglier and uglier. Before you know it that 2" fish is a foot and a half and you're wishing you could find someone to take it off your hands.
[/quote]


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^^ Or worse yet, they release them, and they get caught by some fisherman. Then its called a piranha by the news. How many times have we seen that senario lately?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> If you want pacus, you will have to put them in a pond of at least 1000 gallons per fish.


lol 1000 per fish. come on dude. you could do about 4-5 per 1000 gal. its not like they take up the whole 1000 gal all at once.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

SUS said:


> yeah i would say 500 gal. Waste of space IMO


thats a bit much, however, a red belly pacu WILL require at least a 120 standard gallon tank. you might be able to "squeeze" one into a 90 for a short time, but 100 plus gallons is in need. for other pacu breeds much much larger tanks are needed. 
keep in mind that such a large fish will need plenty of buffer space for any panics or open water swimming. the bigger the better.
saying 500 gallons is actually a great asumption, but for minimum you can get away with much less


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yeah i would say 500 gal. Waste of space IMO


thats a bit much, however, a red belly pacu WILL require at least a 120 standard gallon tank. you might be able to "squeeze" one into a 90 for a short time, but 100 plus gallons is in need. for other pacu breeds much much larger tanks are needed. 
keep in mind that such a large fish will need plenty of buffer space for any panics or open water swimming. the bigger the better.
saying 500 gallons is actually a great asumption, but for minimum you can get away with much less
[/quote]

What breed are we talkin about?


----------

